
Ask HN: Can I review your startup / product? - relaunched
I&#x27;ve had a few startups and done product for a long time. Over the years I&#x27;ve gotten a lot of feedback, as well as reviewed a lot of products and startups. I&#x27;m looking to start creating video content focused on reviewing startups, so that everyone can benefit.<p>If you&#x27;re interested in having me review your product, comment with your product and the best way to get in contact with you. I&#x27;ll review it and reach back out when I&#x27;m finished, with a link to the results. Thanks!
======
akrai
Hi,

I’m working on building a banking related startup. We’re mostly working on UI
design and regulatory compliance right now and will start on actually building
the prototype very soon, but I’d love to talk more about it. Probably not
video material yet but we can at least open a channel of communication. You
can reach me at ashutoshraiofficial[at]gmail[dot]com

~~~
relaunched
When I wrote the post, I was thinking more functional MVP or better. But, I'll
look at whatever you got. I'm happy to provide feedback, even if it's not
video material.

I'll follow-up via email.

